

Goodbye from Team Trapster, service is being discontinued - ars
http://newsletter.trapster.com/webview/762785

======
el_duderino
I'm not surprised to see this happen. Waze stepped up their game and knocked
it out of the park in this area. Yeah, Google snatching 'em up helped, but I
still would've thought they'd surpass Trapster's user base and involvement
regardless.

